# 6V compressor? Air Shocks for Linkpin beetle.



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello all, I got a 65 Beetle with 6V, and I'm thinking about a air front end for it, so I got a few Q since I'm new to the whole air ride game.

* Is there out there a 6VOLT comressor? Since my car is running 6V and I don't want to change over to 12V.

* If not, how much pressure is the average in your tank? Can I just take a car tyre valve filler thing, and use that on the inlet where the compressor would go, and fill up my tank at the lockal gas station, there are one every 10min from my place. But I don't think they have more than 5-7Bars, is that enough pressure for a air instal with thin lines and air shocks? Is it the bigger the tank the better cause of the large volum with packed air?

*Since I mentioned airshocks at the end there, any one got something to recommend? It's a link pin setup up front for those who are into beetles. Saw Airkewld had some air shocks, but I will be happy to see other brands too.

*Sites with lines, tanks, fittings and so on, please post the best of them:thumbup:

Thanks
Frank RT:thumbup:


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

If that's what youre planing on doing, I would just run a schrader valve to each of the front bags, and fill them individually at a gas station. That will save you a ton of money, but there wont be any switches to play with.


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Check out these guys- http://airkewld.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

no 6V pump that I know of.

On my 52 6V truck, Im going to run 2 6V batts in series to get 12. run my headlights, starter, compressor, off 12 V and run my truck off 6V


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Another "cheap" way to do it would be to put in a 12V battery just to run the compressors and plug it into a battery charger every night.

I'm an old aircooled guy, and I think the only reason to stick with a 6v system is if you're trying to keep the stock/original look. Obviously, if you're thinking air ride, stock/original goes out the window. 6v systems are almost 70 years out of date. I would just replace the battery, generator, voltage regulator, bulbs and turn signal flasher, get a voltage drop for the wiper motor and a hybrid 6/12v starter and save myself the headache of ever having to deal with 6v again. I remember people asking me if I had a headlight burned out...nope, that's as bright as it gets! :laugh:


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

EasyTarget said:


> If that's what youre planing on doing, I would just run a schrader valve to each of the front bags, and fill them individually at a gas station. That will save you a ton of money, but there wont be any switches to play with.


 What is a schrader valve? Is that those "poor man" fittings some of the air ride supplyers sell?? 
I could do that, but the thing is if i dump it, i then can't rais it before the next station, and the roads here are really bad! But I can run around with a bicycle pump in the back:laugh: 



WCHLVR said:


> Check out these guys- http://airkewld.com/


 Yup know about them, but way to pricy and I like to try new things myselfe from scratch. Thanks for the comment:thumbup: 



[email protected] said:


> no 6V pump that I know of.
> 
> On my 52 6V truck, Im going to run 2 6V batts in series to get 12. run my headlights, starter, compressor, off 12 V and run my truck off 6V


 Ok, downer:thumbdown: 

You put them up in series to get 12V out of the two 6V, but if you serie them how do you get the engine to only get 6V out of then since it now are 12V?? And will a 6V alternator make 12V? 
I tried to make a schematic to see how thing would work, but I can't get my head around it, plase do explain some more if you can:thumbup: 











DubberNix said:


> Another "cheap" way to do it would be to put in a 12V battery just to run the compressors and plug it into a battery charger every night.
> 
> I'm an old aircooled guy, and I think the only reason to stick with a 6v system is if you're trying to keep the stock/original look. Obviously, if you're thinking air ride, stock/original goes out the window. 6v systems are almost 70 years out of date. I would just replace the battery, generator, voltage regulator, bulbs and turn signal flasher, get a voltage drop for the wiper motor and a hybrid 6/12v starter and save myself the headache of ever having to deal with 6v again. I remember people asking me if I had a headlight burned out...nope, that's as bright as it gets! :laugh:


 I was thinking about the first one there 

I have spent so much cash on brakes and suspension and so on, that my plan was to build a new engine later and then also do the electrics, don't like to do something 50% and then do the rest later, I like to take it 100% the first time.. Like i now have done on the undercarage. 


Made up a quick schematic of the air ride, anyone got any thing to fill in? 









*Do I need a watertrap if i have a drain plug? 
*Is 1/4 the best size for lines and fittings if i'm low on pressure from the tank? 
*Anyone seen a car filler valve over to a 1/4 NPT or a 1/4 air line quick connect? 
*Where do i get cheep manual valves? I found some at ridetech but they did cost 40$ that's lots!! 
Manual valve switch like this: 








*Also where do i get good manometers/gauges but not too expensive? 

Frank RT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Also where do i get good manometers/gauges but not too expensive? 



Thats some out side the box thinking. Ive been looking for ever. Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

Don't know if you made the comment so that I should click you link, but i did:laugh: And it looks really good:thumbup: When things is planned I will buy some things from you


----------

